# Cycle By Breeze new hours



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We are going to be experimenting with new saturday hours. Basically planning on being open 9 to 1 by appointment. We will be doing oil changes and tires and be available for people to drop off their bikes. On Saturdays we will be offering an oil change special of $49.99 which will include oil and filter. This price will be for conventional oil, not synthetic. Synthetic oil will be an additional $5.00 per quart. I am hoping this will allow us to be able to serve those customers who can't make it in during our normal hours. 

If there seems to be enough of a demand for saturday business then we will make it a permanent change and be open without appointments. Let us know if there is anything else we can do to make it easier for you to have your machines serviced and repaired by us. We currently have two excellent mechanics working in the shop so the turn around time has been a lot quicker. 

Keep in mind we also offer a pick up and delivery service for those who can not get their machines to us.

We pride ourselves in keeping our customers happy and riding. If there is any way we can improve on that, feel free to let us know. 

Looking forward to being your one stop shop for all your motorcycle and atv needs!


----------

